# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  How changing gun regulations has reduced Brazil's murder rate

## donnay



----------


## Anti Globalist

Bolsonaro will probably go down as one of the best president's Brazil has never had.

----------


## tebowlives

Just saw this. It needs more publicity.

----------


## donnay

> Just saw this. It needs more publicity.


Agreed.

----------

